# First Generator Purchase, Need Help



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

We have a 2011 Outback 250RS. It still has all factory electronics/utilities. We're now looking into buying our first generator. We would like to be able to power all of the functions below with the generator. Does anyone know how we determine the minimum amount of generator watt power we need?

We are leaning towards an inverter-type as we use our laptop computers and want to have a good flow that wont damage them.

Thank you

-Furnace (BTUs Unknown)
-A/C (BTUs Unknown)
-Water Heater
-Fridge
-Microwave
-TV
-Water Pump
-Lights
-Radio
-Slides


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

You can get a Champion 3500/4000 from CW for $299 or get a Honda eu3000 handi for around $2100. I have both and never used either one.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Honda 3000 or 3000is (with inverter). Will run everything in trailer and best of all you will barely hear it.
Search Craigslist or Ebay, where I got mine. They are costly but well worth price. Your neighbors will thank you.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

your list includes the AC. We need to know the BTU of the AC and if it is one of the new low power or regular AC units.

Here is some food for though based on our camping experiences over the last decade or so.

For the rest of the items on the list, you'll need something in the 2000W range. Microwave, WH both will take more watts than a 1000W inverter generator will put out.

If the AC isn't a requirement, take a look at the yamaha or honda 2000W ish generators. both are very high quality and quite and can be paralleled in the future to run a AC if needed if one alone won't do it. If AC is a MUST, you can buy two and parallel them. only take one with you when you won't need the AC. That is what we do.

My opinion is to spend the $$$ on the honda or yamaha and have something that is quite, reasonably light, troublefree for decades. One that works in the rain, the snow, the heat, the cold starts easy.

Once you get to the 3000W generators, while they are nice, and will run the AC no problem along with other stuff, they are for me to heavy to lug around. The 2000W will be around 50lbs, the honda 3000 is well over 100. And the cost of two honda 2000's + parallel kit is about the same as the 3000 and you actually get more total watts from the 2000's. 3200 continous vs. 2600 IIRC. 4000 peak vs. 3000 peak. Yamaha also has something in the 3000W range IIRC, and again heavy.

The honda 3000 handi sounds nice, but it really isn't as quite as what folks expect from a honda. And yamaha does make a 2400W or so that is really nice. borderline for weight, but supposedly can start most 13,000BTU AC and IIRC has electric start which would be nice on occasion.

Even with a 2000W running the microwave AND WH element at the same time is probably a no no. As is microwave AND the charger going to a well discharged set of batteries.

Spend some time looking at the above etc. see if any strike your fancy.


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

Great info all. Based on my RV documentation, it appears we have a 13,500 BTU A/C unit.

Once we establish the minimum generator power we need for the rv, then we will figure out if it will also power our house (sans house A/c).

Has anyone used the Honda EU3000i Handi to power their RV with an a/c with 13,500 BTU?

Thank you!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I tested my Handi with the Ac on my 268RL, it ran ac without any hesitation, you can run water heater on gas and you will only use the microwave a few min per day, the rest that you list dont require much power accept the ac, oh and put the ref on gas also dry wt is 78 lbs. this is where i got my Handi. http://www.wisesales.com/eu3000ia-handi-honda-generator.html


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Get a Champion 3500/4000. You won't spend a fortune and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

On this one it is location, location, location, then price.

If you are by yourself in the boonies or at the race track where everyone walks around with hearing protection you can just about get anything you want, as long as it is big enough.

I am not a fan of the Champion but they are cheap and they are quieter than your typical construction style generator. So it can be an option but don't do it if you plan to camp close to others unless they are family.

None of the typical generators will run all your listed items at the same time but there are options out there that will work for you. Expect to need to add a hard start cap to the air conditioner and when ever you are needing to run on the generator you will need to run as many of the systems on propane only as you can. Such as the fridge and water heater. If you will need to run the microwave you will most likely need to turn off the Air conditioner while you are making the pop corn. Most of what you list actually run off 12vdc and you will need a good battery set up and maybe an upgraded converter but you can run with the stock stuff to start with.

With all that said, look to the 2500 range or bigger for consistent Air conditioner starting. Most any of the inverter style generators that are fully enclosed will be a better choice than the Champions but they will be more expensive. I really like the Kipor generator (a Honda Knock off), Honda is the standard to compare to and Yamaha is a very good choice also.


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

I agree with Gzaleski, we have a Champion 35/4000 watt I believe that it is almost as quite as a Honda. Though it is very heavy, I have used it with the proper transfer switch to and when the power goes out at home. I go and start the generator and run my home. So itis my thought that the Champion is a very good unit for the price


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow, great feedback, much appreciated. Kevin


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Another vote for dual Honda EU2000's. They are quite and easy to transport. They are flexible, in the spring and the fall, you can only bring one of them if you do not need the AC.

You can pick them up online at wisesales.com for about $1000 each, freee shipping and no sales tax.

DAN


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I have a Cummins-Onan p4300i which I mounted unto the back of my trailer via a welded 3' extension to my rear bumper. It has worked fine for us for 4½ years and almost 50K miles. (I have posted photos of my installation here previously)

The generator weighs about 150 lbs, so it's heavy, but it runs everything though not the AC, water heater and microwave simultaneously. So, to be safe, we run the water heater on gas, and turn off the AC for the few minutes when we want to run the microwave.

What we love about the set-up is that we can fire it up when we pull over for lunch at a rest stop in the heat of the day, or when we want to go shopping and we keep our two dogs in the trailer. It's readily accessible, and does have a key start.

Since it's an inverter generator there's no interference with the computers, TV's or satellite dish.

For it's size it's relatively quiet and we've run it for hours in campsites which allow generator usage, but I'm now using it less since I now also have a solar system. My solar doesn't power the AC nor the microwave, but it works great with the LCD TV and satellite system, keeping my dual 6v batteries fully charged daily.


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

Friends, Im now leaning towards getting 2 Honda EU2000i Companions (instead of the EU3000 level). That way i can rotate use to evenly spread the wear and either unit will be able to hook to the 30AMP RV plug. The 2 Honda EU2000i Companions also give me more power when I plug them into my home transfer switch in the event of power outage.

Question 1: Has anyone operated 2 EU2000i's in parallel on their HOME transfer switch? Any issues?

Question 2: The EU2000i is rated at 59 dB sound. Might seem silly, but if I parallel 2 EU2000i and run them simultaneously, does that mean the sound increases to 118 dB? Or does it increase to somewhere in between 59 dB and 118 dB?

Question 3: Any "must-have" accessories to get with the 2 EU2000i's? Parallel Cables with adapter, Mess Free Oil Change Spout, DC Charging Cables with Battery Terminal Clamps, Wireless Remote Start Kit, Anti Theft Bracket?

Thanks, Kevin


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I also decided on two Honda Eu2000's versus the other options. I have one "Companion" with the 30 amp plug and one regular EU2000. I like that they are light, very fuel efficient, quiet and I can use only one when I don't need
the power of the two. Best part is that they have very high resale value also. The only option I chose was buying the companion generator, a set of parallel cables and an RV adapter plug which you will need to convert the companion 30 amp plug to an RV 30 amp plug. You can order it all from Wise with no tax and free shipping.

I have not used the two run in parallel for my home, only because I need 220V and the EU2000 is only capable of
110V. I have seen others use it very successfuly. Fuel usage is minimal.

I think the db in some instances can actually be lower when running the two, because the two running in parallel with a given load, run at lower RPM's than running one generator with the same load. The higher RPM's make the unit quite a bit more noisy. I have never measured the db of one versus two, but I don't notice much difference when running the second unit.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

BluegrassRV said:


> Question 2: The EU2000i is rated at 59 dB sound. Might seem silly, but if I parallel 2 EU2000i and run them simultaneously, does that mean the sound increases to 118 dB? Or does it increase to somewhere in between 59 dB and 118 dB?
> 
> Question 3: Any "must-have" accessories to get with the 2 EU2000i's? Parallel Cables with adapter, Mess Free Oil Change Spout, DC Charging Cables with Battery Terminal Clamps, Wireless Remote Start Kit, Anti Theft Bracket?
> 
> Thanks, Kevin


2 - there is only a slight increase if any in the overall sound level as the engines will never really go into sync where they are at exactly the same rpm. Only then would you get any significant increase in sound pressure levels.

3 - External common fuel tank for extended operation is a very good option. The EU2000 do not have an electric start option so the remote is not a choice. Don't waste money on charging cables for the DC output, use a stand alone charger plugged into the AC side of the generator.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

BluegrassRV said:


> Friends, Im now leaning towards getting 2 Honda EU2000i Companions (instead of the EU3000 level). That way i can rotate use to evenly spread the wear and either unit will be able to hook to the 30AMP RV plug. The 2 Honda EU2000i Companions also give me more power when I plug them into my home transfer switch in the event of power outage.
> 
> Question 1: Has anyone operated 2 EU2000i's in parallel on their HOME transfer switch? Any issues?
> 
> ...


I have two EU2000's.

1: The problem is that the typical residential electrical service is 240 V. Your panel is split into two legs of 120V. Larger loads such as stoves and heaters use both legs to obtain 220V. Your smaller loads such as lights and outlets only use one leg and get the 120V. Depending on how you wire up the generator to the transfer switch, you will probably only energize one of the 120V legs, hence only half the circuits in your house will be energized. You can jumper the hot lead from your generator to service both legs in the panel, but you need to be sure that no 220V items are on. This is probably not an issue since the generator will not be large enough to service these loads. Not sure this is up to code (probably not), but you can do it in a pinch, I have.

2. Noise is about the same, one or two units at full load. Can actually be quieter with two running under lighter loads since each will only be running at half power.

3. Extended run fuel tank is the best option. You can either buy one or make your own using a marine fuel tank you can purchase from Walmart. I made my own and it works great. Never have to worry about running out of gas. I agree with CamperAndy, skip the 12VDC cables.

DAN


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

BluegrassRV said:


> Friends, Im now leaning towards getting 2 Honda EU2000i Companions (instead of the EU3000 level). That way i can rotate use to evenly spread the wear and either unit will be able to hook to the 30AMP RV plug. The 2 Honda EU2000i Companions also give me more power when I plug them into my home transfer switch in the event of power outage.
> 
> Question 1: Has anyone operated 2 EU2000i's in parallel on their HOME transfer switch? Any issues?
> 
> ...


In theory two honda 2000's, both at full throttle if placed close together will have a noise level of about 62db IIRC. You add 3db for two sources of the same amplititude. Now, in practice, If it really depends on the total power load. If one will handle the load and is at full throttle, 59db, and you parallel them, now each will be supplying 1/2 the load, rpm will drop and you could end up with the same noise level, or even slightly lower. At idle IIRC the noise level is 52db. so there is a 7db spread, probably not linear with rpm. And in term of audible noise, 3db is noticeable, that is most people will be able to tell which is the louder source if one is 3db louder than the other. So 3db is NOT a big increase. BTW 118 db is the sound level of a jet at takeoff when your directly behind it. Loud enough to rupture your ear drum and cause permanent hearing damage. The 7db spread between eco and full throttle is pretty noticeable, 6db is enough that virtually everyone will be able to notice a signficant difference in noise level.

And in practice, my experience is that when I start up my second honda, regardless as to mode(eco or not), the noise level is slightly increased when I'm standing by them. And, what I've found is that if one is full power, and I parallel them without increasing the power demand, the pair is quiter enough to be noticed, again, not a great deal but I do notice the drop in sound level.

Ah.... and the wireless remote start. Well, I did see a video of a supplier of wireless remote start 2000's. also lets you turn eco on or off and turn on power to the left right or both duplex sockets. Oh, that sounds nice, but it's $2000 for ONE honda 2000!!!!

And don't mess with the DC charging cables, virtually worthless IMHO,

Extended run tank, NICE. I built one from scratch that will supply one or two 2000's, gives a very long run time. You can buy them premade, or make one yourself. The usually start with a mueller (sp?) 6 gallon boat tank and use common boat quick connect fittings.

Personally, I'd get one 2000 and one companion. There are many times around the house/yard where the duplex outlet is really nice, with the companion you only end up with a single 120V outlet. And you pay $100 more. I wouldn't worry about "rotating" them. I have one 2000 that is 8 years old, probably well over 1,000hrs on it, change the oil every year, clean the filter every 6 months, and finally this year put a new plug in it. They last FOREVER if you take care of them and run them for a few minutes every few months. I always add Seafoam to my gas for yard stuff, generators and motorcycles and never have had any issues with gas. At first I used Stabil and ended up with a plugged idle jet on the honda twice. Both times I added Seafoam and it was able to clear it up. After the second time I switched to Seafoam instead of Stabil. Seems like others have had the same issues with Stabil. I have heard folks say the Marine stabil is much better and actually helps starting, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Just to toss this idea into the conversation:
We went with a Yamaha 2400. We found that it powers our 13,500 AC just fine, we put the hot water tank and fridge on gas mode. We don't use the microwave a whole lot but when we do I just flip the AC off for a few minutes. We have run the micro and AC before and it does strain the generator.

We also ordered the generator with a tri-fuel kit. It will run on propane, natural gas or gasoline. We exclusively run it with propane. 1) no gas fumes while it is running. 2) you don't have to haul gas cans that inevitably will leak a little 3) run from a large propane tank and you have hours and hours of run time before running out 4) propane is easy to find and re-fill when you need to 5) propane s less expensive than gas.

S


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

This is great info everyone. Thank you again!


----------



## saunD (Mar 25, 2013)

To get you started here are a great few articles that should help answer some of your questions as well as give you some more insight into generators themselves ...

http://www.norwall.com/blog/generator-sizing-guides/

http://www.norwall.com/blog/news-and-updates/time-maintenance-home-generators-running/

http://www.norwall.com/blog/generator-information/generator-fuel-choices/

These few articles should give you a better understanding of generators overall ,, Hope this helps in your search


----------

